# I'm not a conspiracy theorist by any means, but I think there is much more to this than what we are being told.



## Gardenlover (Apr 1, 2020)

Not for the faint of heart (Need more info do a search for yourself.)
https://www.cnn.com/2020/01/28/poli...chinese-nationals-arrest-espionage/index.html
https://www.npr.org/2020/02/14/8061...st-raises-questions-about-scientific-openness
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-at-harvard-boston-institutions-idUSKBN1ZR23V


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Ladybj (Apr 1, 2020)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm....... I always felt there was a piece of the puzzle that is missing.   Maybe its my analytical side   I pray it gets better soon.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 1, 2020)

Microbiologists have found evidence early in the pandemic that this corona virus is naturally occurring not cobbled together from other viruses in a laboratory.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 1, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Microbiologists have found evidence early in the pandemic that this corona virus is naturally occurring not cobbled together from other viruses in a laboratory.


A world leading virus expert said that other animals have carried the corona virus for a long time now like bats. She said that the virus never affected humans but now it has. Considering all the strange  & unusual foods offered in Asia, it doesn’t surprise me that it started around there.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 1, 2020)

I don't know if was manufactured but did the Chinese discover it and start running experiments at the Wuhan test facility is another question. It could be something they lost control of. Also there are reports that lab employees sell experimented on animals in local markets for extra cash.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 2, 2020)

_"Searching for the truth is easy.  Accepting the truth is hard." _- Star Wars: The Clone Wars

_“Don’t keep searching for the truth, just let go of your opinions.” _- Buddha


----------



## bingo (Apr 2, 2020)

I read an article about the "bat lady" from wuhan....a research scientist at the  lab there...eye opener


----------



## StarSong (Apr 2, 2020)

I read all three articles and see zero evidence or hint of evidence that this has anything whatsoever to do with COVID-19.  While the professor surely crossed legal and ethical lines (funding and other monies), there's no suggestion that he was involved with this virus:

A summary of what the case is about:

"The Lieber case centers on a Chinese recruitment program called the Thousand Talents Plan. It was started by the Chinese government in 2008, primarily as a way to draw Chinese researchers back to China, according to Michael Lauer,  the deputy director of extramural research at the National Institutes of Health.

"The Chinese government wanted to bring back outstanding scientists to China, so as to develop their science and technology," Lauer says.

Over time, the program began to recruit Western scientists as well. Researchers were asked to set up labs in China and spend at least part of their time doing work there, in exchange for grants and expenses paid. Some relocated to China, but others split their time between their home institutions and a Chinese university.

Such programs exist in other countries. Canada, for example, has had a 150 Research Chairs program that looks similar in many ways to the Thousand Talents Plan.

But the NIH has become aware of numerous ethical breaches related to the Chinese plan, Lauer says. Some researchers have submitted identical grant applications to both the NIH and Thousand Talents. Others have shared confidential grant applications from other researchers with their collaborators in China. And then there is the question of money: Researchers are failing to disclose the funding they receive from China to U.S. agencies like the NIH, as required by law."

The "Bat Lady" is a universally respected virulogist who works for Wuhan's Center of Disease Control: 
https://www.scientificamerican.com/...wn-viruses-from-sars-to-the-new-coronavirus1/


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 2, 2020)

We should always assume that we are not being told everything! So many shameful things have gone on in this country that we find out about decades later from people who knew but because of their positions (some in government) were warned not to tell. After retirement they spoke out.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 2, 2020)

? If the virus started in bats in China, can local U.S. bats get the Covid-19 virus or already be carriers?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 2, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> We should always assume that we are not being told everything! So many shameful things have gone on in this country that we find out about decades later from people who knew but because of their positions (some in government) were warned not to tell. After retirement they spoke out.


I agree.  However, I trust the scientific community far more than the government - particularly now.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 2, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I agree.  However, I trust the scientific community far more than the government - particularly now.


Definitely, me too Star.


----------



## garyt1957 (Apr 2, 2020)

Empty said:


> ? If the virus started in bats in China, can local U.S. bats get the Covid-19 virus or already be carriers?



Maybe, just don't eat any.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 2, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> Maybe, just don't eat any.


But seriously, (as I researched my own question) - ingestion is not a likely path to spread the virus (-:


----------



## garyt1957 (Apr 2, 2020)

Empty said:


> But seriously, (as I researched my own question) - ingestion is not a likely path to spread the virus (-:



Yea, I'm not sure but they eat the bats in China and that's where the virus came from so.... Don't know if the actual eating of the bats is what allowed the virus to jump to humans or just handling them so much.


----------



## garyt1957 (Apr 2, 2020)

How do you delete posts, anybody?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 2, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> Yea, I'm not sure but they eat the bats in China and that's where the virus came from so.... Don't know if the actual eating of the bats is what allowed the virus to jump to humans or just handling them so much.


Have never heard that this virus crossed over via humans ingesting bats.  All the scientific speculation I've read comes down pretty heavily on the theory of an intermediary host between bats and humans.  Likely an animal that is a Chinese delicacy and was sold at a Wuhan "wet market."      Possibly the pangolin, possibly something else.  
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...irus-host-who-virus-update-friday/4688785002/


----------



## StarSong (Apr 2, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> How do you delete posts, anybody?


You can't.  What you CAN do is edit them to say "Deleted" and save that.  There's a 24 hour window to edit posts.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 2, 2020)

Oh I heard a good one today.  I was at the post office where people were supposed to line up 6 ft from one another in the outer lobby. There was only one window open. A guy walks through on the phone saying "people in here wearing masks like zombies...there's no F-ing virus, it's radiation".  I couldn't believe my ears. Now there's a conspiracy theory for you....we've been nuked!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 2, 2020)

@Gardenlover I didn't read the articles you posted links to because I am one of the faint at heart but I have been thinking, too, that there is more to this than we know.  Perhaps a movie plot will tell us someday.


----------



## doat (Apr 3, 2020)

I agree.  Why are there so many empty shelves when it comes to sanitary supplies?  Why are companies sending PPE's out of this country?
Why are sending or hoarding ventilators?  Are testing kits being sent out of this country?  Far to many why's?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 3, 2020)

doat said:


> I agree.  Why are there so many empty shelves when it comes to sanitary supplies?  Why are companies sending PPE's out of this country?
> Why are sending or hoarding ventilators?  Are testing kits being sent out of this country?  Far to many why's?


Why are there so many empty shelves, so few ventilators and PPEs?  Because supplies are being hoarded or used up.  
Way too few testing kits are being made and used. Is our federal govt intentionally trying to keep the reported numbers down to try to make themselves look good? Very possibly. 

Our federal government was caught flat-footed and in denial with this virus, which partly explains why we're in this pickle. 

I wouldn't go so far as to say it was a conspiracy, but there is ample evidence of ignorance, downplaying, delaying, and hopes that whistling past the graveyard would keep away the demons.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 3, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> View attachment 97666



 Maybe true, maybe not, but, history has shown that a lot of "tin foil" theory's have in fact been true. So never dismiss something out of hand. Some examples................

Ruby Ridge  A U.S. Senate panel accused the federal agencies involved of “substantial failures” in their handling of the Ruby Ridge operation.

“I did not have ****** relations with that woman” – Bill Clinton, 1998 

Ronald Reagan "We did not, I repeat, did not trade weapons or anything else [to Iran] for hostages, nor will we” 

In Dwight D. Eisenhower’s presidency, he denied that U-2 spy planes were flying over the Soviet Union when, in fact, they were.

“Watergate set the bar for presidential lies when Nixon insisted he played no role,” 

In 1964, two U.S. ships were attacked in Vietnam’s Gulf of Tonkin. President Lyndon B. Johnson got on the air that night to tell the American people about the “unprovoked” attack and that he was orchestrating an aggressive response.

The bay of pigs “I have previously stated, and I repeat now, that the United States plans no military intervention in Cuba,”  John F. Kennedy. 

 William McKinley  told Congress that Spain blew up the U.S.S. Maine in Cuba

George H.W. Bush  "Read my lips: no new taxes."

 Franklin D. Roosevelt 1940 “Your boys are not going to be sent into any foreign wars.” 

George W. Bush “Intelligence gathered by this and other governments leaves no doubt that the Iraq regime continues to possess and conceal some of the most lethal weapons ever devised.”  

Bill Clinton  "I experimented with marijuana a time or two and I didn’t like it, and didn’t inhale and never tried it again."

Vince Foster committed suicide

"Children are being molested in a compound in Waco"  ( So I guess to protect them, we must incinerate them).

The downing of TWA Flight 800 was an "accident."


----------



## garyt1957 (Apr 3, 2020)

Those are more lies told than tin foil hat theories. Tin foil hat theories would be more along the likes of:
We didn't land on the moon
911 was an inside job
Alien bodies are in storage at Roswell
JFK assassination too many theories to mention

None of which have ever been proven


----------



## oldman (Apr 3, 2020)

I have personally studied the TWA Flight 800 accident for almost two years. I have spoken with FBI agents who assisted in the investigation, spoken to NTSB investigators and two Naval officers who were involved in operations near the crash site. I cannot confirm or deny what brought down Flight 800.

It just so happened that we had landed just a few minutes prior to their taking off. I still remember passing Flight 800 on the taxiway as we taxied to the gate. In fact, I had spoken to Captain Steven Snider just two days before his fatal flight. Snider was on that flight just as a check Captain, which is a Captain that is considered to be at the top of his game and goes on the flight to evaluate the Captain flying the plane.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 3, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Not for the faint of heart



 I read the entire article

here's what I keyed on;

_"The complaint alleges that Lieber had lied about his affiliation with the Wuhan University of Technology (*WUT*) in China and a contract he had with a Chinese talent recruitment plan to attract high-level scientists to the country."_

It gave me this vision;


----------



## garyt1957 (Apr 3, 2020)

This may get you conspiracy types excited. Seems back in 2015 the Chinese were experimenting with a Sars type virus from bats  in order to be able to modify the virus for compatibility with human organisms.

https://www.newswars.com/chinese-bi...virus-exposed-in-2015-by-italian-state-media/


----------



## Pepper (Apr 3, 2020)

*Infowars publisher Alex Jones starts new website, NewsWars*

Really, garyt1957, this is really the crap you want to promote?  What next, there were no kids killed in Sandy Hook, they were actors?  Enough is enough, you think?


----------



## StarSong (Apr 4, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> I read the entire article
> 
> here's what I keyed on;
> 
> ...


Way to get to the heart of the matter, @Gary O'.  You hit another bullseye.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 4, 2020)

Pepper said:


> *Infowars publisher Alex Jones starts new website, NewsWars*
> 
> Really, garyt1957, this is really the crap you want to promote?  What next, there were no kids killed in Sandy Hook, they were actors?  Enough is enough, you think?


I was thinking the same thing when I saw "NewsWars."  @garyt1957, based on your other posts I think you find that site as repulsive and ludicrous as most thinking humans.  Please don't give them an whiff of traffic or legitimacy by posting a link.  The fewer eyeballs connecting with sites like that, the better for all.


----------



## garyt1957 (Apr 4, 2020)

Pepper said:


> *Infowars publisher Alex Jones starts new website, NewsWars*
> 
> Really, garyt1957, this is really the crap you want to promote?  What next, there were no kids killed in Sandy Hook, they were actors?  Enough is enough, you think?



Infowars has nothing to do with the article. I didn't even pay attention to the website the story was on. I agree Alex Jones is a nut. The story has been posted on many sites, it's a legit story. When I searched for it the Newswars site just happened to come up. Didn't even realize it had anything to do with AJ. The story has also been posted here:

https://greatgameindia.com/italian-...nese-biological-experiments-with-coronavirus/

https://newscetera.com/archives/21391

Among others.


----------



## garyt1957 (Apr 4, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I was thinking the same thing when I saw "NewsWars."  @garyt1957, based on your other posts I think you find that site as repulsive and ludicrous as most thinking humans.  Please don't give them an whiff of traffic or legitimacy by posting a link.  The fewer eyeballs connecting with sites like that, the better for all.


Again, in my search to find the article about the 2015 Italian video that just happened to come up first . I had no idea it was an Alex Jones site. I just scrolled down to see if it was the article I was looking for.  The article in question has been posted on other sites, also.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 4, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> Again, in my search to find the article about the 2015 Italian video that just happened to come up first . I had no idea it was an Alex Jones site. I just scrolled down to see if it was the article I was looking for.  The article in question has been posted on other sites, also.



Thanks there garyt1957 for doing what so few people seem to be be capable of doing. That being to do an internet search and verify or dismiss the validity of any news story.


----------

